# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Xin hỏi

## noithatquangvinh

xin chào mọi người. mình đăng bài này muốn hỏi mọi người về cách đọc file .lua này. tại mình chưa học qua trường lớp nào về lập trình hay gì đó, nên không biết cách mở ra sao. vốn dĩ mình muốn đọc được nó vì nó có vài câu tiếng trung mình muốn dịch . mong mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------


## magebay

*trả lời: xin hỏi*

chào bạn! theo mình cấu trúc trên ko phải của file gốc *.lua, file này xuất hiện nhiều kí tự null. có thể nó đã bị mã hóa code để người khác ko thể xem, hoăc có thể vốn dĩ nó ko phải là 1 file *.lua mà đc một ai đó "vui vui" đặt cho 1 cái đuôi như vây. về file gốc *.lua có code khá mach lạc, ko um tùm như trong hình của bạn. cụ thể về file *.lua bạn xem ở đây: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/lua_(programming_language)

----------

